# IP Scann



## chrism120 (25. Jun 2019)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte ein kleines Programm schreiben, dass ein Localnetz scannen und die IP Adressen auflisten kann. Diese Operation möchte auch für die Ports durchführen. Aber ich habe keine große Erfahrung mit Networkprogrammierung. ist es machbar mit java ? falls ja, brauche Hilfe. Danke im Voraus


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

Nimm nmap. Wenn Du von Java aus darauf zugreifen willst, kannst Du Dir mal https://github.com/narkisr/nmap4j ansehen.


----------



## chrism120 (25. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nimm nmap. Wenn Du von Java aus darauf zugreifen willst, kannst Du Dir mal https://github.com/narkisr/nmap4j ansehen.


ok danke. ich mache und sage dir Bescheid


----------

